# FAA node



## May88

Hi there!

Is there such thing as a FAA node? If so, could anyone explain what it is? It would be even better if you helped me translate.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cuchuflete

If you would provide some background and context, the odds of a useful explanation would be increased.

The FAA regulates private and commercial aircraft operation, among other things. That is in the U.S.


----------



## May88

Unfortunately it just says "We're stuck in the FAA node. Begin rerouting the targets", and then changes topic completely.


----------



## cuchuflete

"It just says..."

What is "it"?

If you provide whatever information you have, it will help determine what FAA is.

What sort of work does this come from?  Is it fiction?  A transcript of conversation among computer game players or pilots?

A web search yields another definition for FAA: Forward Assembly Area.  This is military terminology.


----------



## JB

Siempre hay contexto, de una forma que otra.  Te sugiero repasar este enlace
Sobre Contexto
About Context

Como ya dijo cuchuflete (y otros) hasta este momento, no tenemos la menor idea de a que campo pertenece FAA -- ¿anatomía, ordenadores, posiciones sexuales?


----------



## May88

Gracias por ser tan explícito sobre los contextos.

The sentence I'm talking about is in a scene of a series, I'm just not sure where it happens, looks like pilots' stuff. It may be some other military thing, it may even be political stuff. That's why I'm asking and I didn't give you any more information, because I don't understand the context due to that particular expresion. 

I'm sorry the information I have is not too precise.


----------



## Sants

FAA

Favours Aren´t Allowed

si nos das mas pistas a lo mejor buscamos más maneras de ayudarte


----------



## May88

La verdad es que no sé qué más pistas dar. De repente te encuentras en la serie (24, capitulo 7x06) una sala donde hay un hombre al mando y un subordinado con los controles de lo que sea. Y está con el pinganillo y dice eso. Podrían estar mandando órdenes a un piloto de un avión.


----------



## Sants

Federal Aviation Administration

Url: faa.gov

de nada


----------



## May88

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Jocaribbean

FAA= Federal Aviation Administration (USA)

Maybe it's talking about being stuck in the control tower and that they need to re route the planes (Targets)


----------



## May88

That's an interesting answer! Thanx a mil


----------

